# stick it anchor



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you can't fish skinny water without one! ok you can but it sucks without one. Get an 8ft pin, the 6ft will have you wishing it was longer especially when you need it to act as a mini push pole.

Anytide, a forum member, sells them and they are cheap, check them out on his site, anytide.com


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/fiberglass-rod-stock/fiberglass/raw-materials/ecatalog/N-c18Z1z0nv2x

http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/ Anytide makes some great products and is a member here


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I love my "stick-it" system. And yes it is as strong as they claim


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok we gonna let you slide on this one ;D but yes, the stick its are worth the money and almost the next best thing to sliced bread  i carry 2 of them and personally wouldnt be caught dead without at least one  : ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

they are great whether you use the rope or have a bracket made


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

we use to stick the polin pole--the pointy end-- and use a stern line to secure---- a the ole days


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

zip tie a piece of pool noodle to the top of it because they don't float. The stick it stops by flats boat on a dime. Great product.


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice! it looks like an awesome product, i just wanted to make sure i wasnt wasting my money. I will have one on the boat shortly!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Look into the Wang Anchor.
I love mine, and wouldn't trade it for any other similar product.
I've been using mine for a few months now with the rope.
And I recently got the carbon fiber deck mount bracket.

I have the 8' pole. 
It also doubles as a mini push pole at times...lol
When I fished round island alone, it was easier to push the skiff with that and stake out every 20 yards.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got a question I was thinking of adding a wang anchor to my boat.  I fish alone alot :'(, some of the pictures I have seen look like they leave the anchor pin in the bracket but in an "up" position with some sort of bungee (not while running). Then if I want to stop while on the poling platform I take the tension of the anchor it slides down the bracket and the does its thing.  Is this correct?? Am I imagining this or am I secretly dreaming of a power pole.  

Most of times when I am poling along its hard to hold the boat still with the push pole then cast and keep everything straight.


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

> I've got a question I was thinking of adding a wang anchor to my boat.  I fish alone alot :'(, some of the pictures I have seen look like they leave the anchor pin in the bracket but in an "up" position with some sort of bungee (not while running). Then if I want to stop while on the poling platform I take the tension of the anchor it slides down the bracket and the does its thing.  Is this correct?? Am I imagining this or am I secretly dreaming of a power pole.
> 
> Most of times when I am poling along its hard to hold the boat still with the push pole then cast and keep everything straight.


Anytide.com

He makes em. I've bought a few of his other things. All great stuff for the price.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Stick It, Wang, etc; everyone seems to like the one they have. Most end up costing the about the same once you include shipping or retail. I like the Wang because "Hang out with your Wang out" is one of the best catch phrases since the old BPS "support your local hookers" slogan. Do a search for anchor pins and see what you get.

Nate


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

IM thing about having a bracket for a stick anchor welded to my jack plate for my nmz, any thoughts on that? Ill have tabs so ill be limited on transom space...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

-you can bolt it ??


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

The tension band is a great idea on the anchor pin mount.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> IM thing about having a bracket for a stick anchor welded to my jack plate for my nmz, any thoughts on that? Ill have tabs so ill be limited on transom space...


i have brackets fabbed for my poling platform and bow mount trolling motor bracket, if you can dream it you can do it, i see no problem with your idea as long as it doesnt interfere with the operation of the jack plate or motor








[/img]


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

also look into the "moonlighter" anchor...... cheaper an just as strong..... comes with floating rope, noodle float top, and deck holders.... I love mine!!!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it basicly just a tube that the pin falls through? Or do you have an insert or something?


----------



## btomas (Jun 29, 2010)

Originally bought my Stick it Anchor pin for my 18'6" bay boat and moved it to my 16' IPB and it is plenty strong.  Recently added the "Brake" mount (fixed but adjustable) on the stern. This simple addition has made anchoring a whole lot simpler and works better for me than using the pin on the lanyard. 

Previously, I found the pin difficult or even unusable in hard ground bottoms forcing me to keep an anchor ready even in shallow waters. The Brake has eliminated this problem and makes the pin system work much more effectively on hard ground and in deeper waters. There are other brands that certainly may work as well, my point is the the mounted bracket makes an anchor pin system much more effective. I chose to mount in the rear so my 8' pole would not interfere with fishing up front in shallower waters. With a shorter pin I would likely consider mounting up front.  

The 8' pin makes a decent push pole from the deck in shallows as well.

Wouldn't be without an anchor pin for any shallow water fishing.


----------

